# rb25det for sale..



## spoolinrb25det (Mar 22, 2004)

for sale.
Rb25det.. minus oil pan and sump..trans
gold valve covers.. powder coated
60-1- garrett turbo
tial 38mm waste gate
turbo adater box.. 
IC piping for A FMIC
steel braided oil feed and return lines..
q45 maf..
550cc injectors.. 
SAFC2..

$3500obo.. shipped








and mckenny MS RB25det into S13 harness
$300


----------



## spoolinrb25det (Mar 22, 2004)

bump


----------



## VtecGSR952000 (Mar 23, 2004)

is it still for sale?? where you located???


----------

